# Is there a way to assign Komplete Kontrol M32 pitchbend strip to a midi CC?



## Aldo_arf (Nov 5, 2020)

I can’t find a way to change the touch pitchbend strip to any midi CC in Komplete Kontrol App. I want to change it to use it in any other parameter as I barely use the pitchbend.
Is it possible?

Thanks,

Aldo Arf


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 5, 2020)

Hey Aldo. As I understand it, the values can’t be changed. I “rewire” the cc value in Logic via midi plugins.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 5, 2020)

Aldo_arf said:


> I can’t find a way to change the touch pitchbend strip to any midi CC in Komplete Kontrol App. I want to change it to use it in any other parameter as I barely use the pitchbend.
> Is it possible?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



No.

It well documented on the NI forums...


----------



## Aldo_arf (Nov 5, 2020)

Thanks everyone.


----------

